

Think Positive. Be Positive. Stay Positive. - icodemyownshit
http://nickfenton.com/2009/12/08/positive-vibe/

======
jodrellblank
For hundreds of years, Britain (a country of now only 70 million people,
smaller than New Zealand) has been world economic power, an empire building
nation, involved in the winning side of wars and world wars, been at the front
line of progress in politics, democracy, exploration, classical, electrical
and electronic engineering and has produced one of the top five most used
languages in the world by native speakers, or top two by total speakers.

What's one of the main things you associate with British character aside from
queueing? A good dollop of grumpy negativity.

"For the English, Weiner claims, happiness is an American import based on
silly, infantile drivel. What the British like to be is grumpy, and they
derive a perverse pleasure from their grumpiness. British life is not about
happiness; it’s about getting by, he says." -
[http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertai...](http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/books/article3516969.ece)

Stay grumpy! ;)

